# Pedals



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

What pedals and shoes do you ride with and why?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Straitline defactos, because they are the best pedal ive used n ive used alot of top of the line flats, i prefer the bushings than the bearings, i like the large size of the flats, the pins n placement of then are perfect, they are as tough as nails n overall quality is top notch as is all straitline products.
As for shoes 5.10 impacts cause they are built well with a top sole on them, but they are bloody hot on the feet, so often just wear runners, i can get away with them on the wide straitlines with heaps of pins..


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm running SPD Shimano 540's.. They have lasted a really long time. I keep thinking I need to upgrade due to how banged up they are, but they still work the same way as when I got them 7-8 years ago. Never any problems in dusty or muddy conditions. I'll replace with the same when the time comes.

As for shoe's, I am using Specialized Comp MTN.. I am having a little trouble with numbness in my toes on extended rides, I haven't narrowed down the problem yet, it could be shoe related or something else. I think I'll try Sidi Dominator 5 next time, but they are so expensive. I'd like to hear some other responses on shoes as well.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Saint platforms and 510 Freeriders....no washers on the pins. Great feel and really sticky


----------



## celly (Dec 20, 2003)

Time ATAC when clipless because they shed mud better than any Shimano pedals I've used. Lots of shoes (Sidi are my faves, but also like my Lake, Specialized and Carnac through the years).

Lately, I've gone back to flats and have been running Deity Decoy pedals with Teva Links. Really digging that combo.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

I ride Time ATAC's because they're bomber and they have good float for my knees....I wear Pearl Izumi X-Alp Elite's because they're comfy and HAB awesome which is kinda important for bikepacking since bikepacking is sometimes just hiking with a useless 37lb piece of junk for extended periods of time.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Pedals: Speedplay Frogs. They have no spring tension, nothing forcing your feet to a particular position and when it's time to unclip, there's no spring force to overcome; you just twist to the release point and you're out. They also offer more float than any other pedal out there if your knees need the extra freedom. And as a bonus, they're some of the lightest pedals out there.

They clear mud, snow and most everything else. Hard adobe clay won't clear, but that's true of pretty much any pedal. The only issue I've found with them is fine, dry sand. It makes engaging them difficult as they get really dry and the cleat and pedal don't like to move freely with that grit between them.

Shoes: Specialized Rime. Just got them this summer for the Vibram soles and they are the best overall shoes I've had. They took a while to break in and get really fit to my feet and they still seem to need adjusting mid-ride, but the sole makes these minor annoyances worth it. When you need to walk - especially over rocks and tough terrain - the soles actually offer traction! Even when the terrain is wet. I just wonder what took someone so long to get a Vibram sole on a MTB shoe!


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Sidi dominators. and shimano PD-M530 MTB SPD Pedals because they were on a good sale at hucknroll and I wanted to try some SPD's with the platform.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Shimano 540's. Use them because I have always used them. 

Giro Codes. Light and super stiff. HAB is a no-go with these though.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the straitline de facto pedals I've got. I keep the pins out over the axle bore. I have five ten freeriders and they match great. After over a year, my freeriders are beginning to feel the abuse. Rebuilt both pairs of de facto pedals I've got. Once it was because the pedal took a large amount of impact from when the bike went falling off a car. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leoferus (Jul 22, 2011)

Shimano 520/540 are awesome. But, I just got a set of Time ATAC pedals and, hmmm, they are great! I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Shoes: Pearl Izumi and Specialized.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks dudes. 
I think the one thing I need to replace on my 2012 Trek Cobia are the pedals. 
I've been sliding a good amount on the stock.
Would love to actually stick on them. with any shoe!


----------



## jumpthestump (Sep 17, 2012)

Time ATACs. Easy in and out. Work great.

Giro Privateers. Comfortable, feel great.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems like there is alot of ATAC praise on these boards. Probably warranted. I learned clipless in a defacto manner. My first real MTB came stock with 540's in 1996. Bought some Pearl Izumi Cleated shoes the day I picked up the bike and have never looked back. 
I will probably stick with what I know, but the amount of accolades the Time pedals get here makes me think I might be missing something?


----------



## SundayRiverRider (Oct 29, 2008)

Right now I'm running Shimano XT M780 with multidirectional cleat. Supportive pedal, really like how they feel under the feet. I like the float they provide, good for my knees. I like how easy they are to get out of. Not as easy to get in as Crank Bros pedals in my opinion. 

Shoes, some comfy old Specialized Tahoe and a pair of Specialized Comp Pro. I really like how comfy the Tahoes are, I just don't like how they look, they're kind of gooberish. 

I also own some flat pedals Wellgo W71. They're pretty thin, some pins on the corners only. They're cheap, $26 bucks. I ride those with some Nike ACG sneaks. I only run flats on days I do more all mountain stuff or go to a wicked hard place to ride that's filled with slippery roots, sharp rocks, really tech riding. Sometimes I just feel safer with flats ( but not more efficient) when I ride flats, and it's a different feel on the bike. 

I've ridden with Time's ATAC for years, pretty good pedals. Bombproof, clears mud, pretty easy to get in. Not as easy as Shimano to unclip. 
I've ridden with Crank Bro Candys for years. Super easy to clip in, not as easy to unclip as Shimano.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been riding Crank borthers for about 6 years. I ride eggbeaters and acids, love em both!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

straitline defactos are very nice. just recently put on a pair of Specialized Bennies on my 4X and am quite happy with them. just a bit smaller than my straitlines. i just switch out those grub screws with straitline pins and it's like defactos @ 40% off msrp!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

+(another) 1 Time ATAC. They clear better and release consistently with no maintenance. SPDs seem to trap your foot if they aren't lubed. You can just ignore the times and they keep working. 

NorthWave shoes seem good for wide feet. I have a hard time getting excited about cycling shoes. If it fits and has a stiff sole it's good.


----------



## miahw2828 (Sep 17, 2012)

VP Mountain flat cage pedals and Teva Pinner shoes

but i'm a total f-ing rookie...


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Atacs and Shimano shoes...they both seem to last a long a time, although the shoes aren't as good as they used to be.
Why is this question in the passion thread though?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^ cause the mans passionate about his pedals n shoes, thats gotta be a good thing, he might even have a fetish for them n theres nothin wrong with that.......


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Speedplay Frogs (Ti) with Loui Garneau shoes. Love 'em because of their simplicity. Have had the pedals for about ten years too. The shoes and cleats I recently replaced and had a little trouble because I initially installed with a cleat spacer, that was effecting click-in, but removed the spacer and they are as good as ever. The LG shoes replaced a pair of SIDI dominators from the mid 90's that were starting to decay. So far happy with the shoe at this price.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Platforms: Easton Flatboys, VP-001's, DMR V8's, and Holzfellers.

Shoes: Teva Pinners, DC's, and FiveTen Barons & Freeriders. Also have a pair of Nike Jordans that have worked out perfectly, all black, flat sole, don't know the model #....

mudhen


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

D45yth said:


> Atacs and Shimano shoes...they both seem to last a long a time, although the shoes aren't as good as they used to be.
> Why is this question in the passion thread though?


Look at the way people write about them!


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I switch it up to keep it interesting. I either use shimano spd 520s with bontrager mtb race shoes or wellgo mg1s with some adio skate shoes.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

DH I run wellgo132/ Lotek mids
On the trail I use shimano xt's / specialized tahoe. I always like shoes with laces instead of velcro or ratchet straps.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Eggbeaters and Candy 2's with Specialized Comp shoes.


----------



## kzvq (Sep 21, 2010)

Time Atac....only way to go. Love them 3 bikes 3 sets of time ATAC.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Time Atac for the past 8 years, including on the road bike.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Straitline Defactos, with Freeriders or Impacts. Stick like glue, big platform for my size 12 flippers.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

Bontrager solstice shoes, mallet 2 pedals.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Time ATACs on both my road bike and MTB.

Keen Springwater shoes. I have super wide feet and these fit well.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

3" drywall screws through the top of my foot into a wooden pedal. 

or ATACs and Sidi dom5's - same setup for road and mtn.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Everyone that runs ATAC's, is there every any issues clipping in with them? I don't have any experience with them, but love how easy my SPD's engage every time without issue. It looks to me that they make take a little more "precise" position than SPD.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

No issues clipping into ATACs. Easy peasy.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

ATACs are easier than SPD because of the lateral float.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Shimano somethingorothers
Giro somethingorothers....

Sometimes 510 impacts and Forte pedals.

how long do SPD pedals last? i have the old school ones were the tension screw is external. the newer ones have an internal screw. i ask this because, i like the "feel" of the older ones better. the tension feels different, hard to describe. I only have two pairs. if they break, i wont be able to find them anymore because they've discontinued that design. i know it seems minor but i swear they release different! i hear SPuDs are pretty bombproof.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Wellgo MG1s and my hiking shoes, because I'm a poor grad student...


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoes: Adidas Sambas (the only sneakers I buy anymore)
Pedals: Flats with straps. Currently Wellgo B030 and Burro straps, but HT Nano/Deity Compound with Fyxation straps work well too.

Basically, for my needs, this set up beats clipless and flats. I get the following benefits:
1. Light weight (340gm/pair with Deity Compounds)
2. Affordability (when my Sambas are looking tired, they get relegated to MTB use and I buy a new set)
3. Durability.
4. Huge platform - power transfer is fine despite the soft sole of the Sambas, because the pedal is ginormous. When I get off the bike and walk, I don't sound like a tap dancer.
5. Thin platform - low CG
6. Not too sticky, not too loose. I can disengage from the bike instantly, usually, so I go for broke with trail obstacles. My clipless pedals made me shy away from technical stunts - eff that. On the flip side, My 510s on grippy flats (Deity Compounds) are sometimes too sticky, and require a conscious effort to lift the foot and reposition it. 
7. The ability to pull up on the pedals as needed for short power climbs.
8. Customizable traction pin layout. Thin the pins under the strap, keep the ones on the flip side for emergency traction.

I think the fixed gear freestyling hipsters are on to something with their pedal straps. I predict a pedal revolution for MTBers - flats and straps, you heard it here first.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

tioga spyder D pedals with clips and straps. Like that they are flat and light,good grip and they work with toe clips which i prefer, agree and think flats with some type of clip and or strap is really the way to go! easy in and out and you can move your foot around a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I switch between flat pedals and clipless pedals, depending on the ride. If it's road riding, I go clipless mostly. If it's trail riding, I go with the flats, but have used the clipless on very easy trails though.

I have some old Cannondale shoes and clipless pedals I purchased about 10-15 or so years ago for the road bike that I never used. For some odd reason, I like the MTB pedals and shoes at that time. I now use the combo on my MTB. I love the shoes as I can wear them anytime and pedals are easy to clip in and out. I will have to take a picture of them, so they can be identified.

These are my flat pedals


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I use MG-1 pedals and 5.10 Impacts for my summer bike.

I use fyxation mesa MP pedals (nylon with metal pins) and some boots I found at Fleet Farm for my fatbike (winter).


----------



## JeffX264 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had MG-1's for awhile. I just recently found a pair of sneakers at Wal-Mart that work great. They're supposed to look like some expensive basketball shoes, I think, but they have a real soft, knobby sole, and they're black. They were on sale for $16! They work great. After a ride I can see where the pedal spikes were digging into the soles. I can tell I need to try clipless someday, but not yet.

Have fun.


----------



## StanInTheVan (Sep 8, 2012)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Everyone that runs ATAC's, is there every any issues clipping in with them? I don't have any experience with them, but love how easy my SPD's engage every time without issue. It looks to me that they make take a little more "precise" position than SPD.


I am very new to Time Atacs. I am also new to clipless, so I can't compare them to anything else but IMHO they are very easy to clip in. I use them with Sette shoes. I can begin pedalling without clipping and eventually my foot will find the right place and "snap" it's in. Now if I could only get to clip out as quickly. Not that they are difficult to clip out, just that it is new to me.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I use 1st generation Ritchey Logic clipless pedals on all my bikes (MTB, Commuter, SS, road bike, cruiser) because they were one of the only options when I went clipless in the early 90's. Because my shoes were already set up with the cleats, I kept putting the same pedals on bikes as I continued to add additional bikes to the stable. Now they are on all of my bikes and to change to another pedal at this point would be pricey.
For shoes, I wear whatever I find cheap when the current pair breaks. Right now I'm riding a pair of Lake Carbon Race shoes I picked up for $10 on eBay. I got about 5 years and almost 10k miles out of the last pair of $15 Shimano SPD shoes I got on eBay.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

That coaster brake bike looks like a rolling grin factory. Sweet.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

buddhak said:


> That coaster brake bike looks like a rolling grin factory. Sweet.


Yep. Here's a grin from a short track race last year.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Aug 5, 2012)

almost embarrassed to say this, but I'm still using a pair of Onza H.O. pedals that I bought about 18 years ago. Might have to retire them this year if I can't find my spare elastomers, cause the old ones are disintegrating. I got a new pair of Exustar shoes last year after my original, first generation Sidi Dominators bit the dust.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

$35 Blacklabel gas pedals, Merrell Moab shoes. problem?


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Shimano something-or-other SPD I bought years and years ago
Shimano shoes

Same for MTB and Road


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Pedals: Crankbrothers Eggbeaters 3 on the Hardtail and CB Mallet 2s on the Rigid Singlespeed. I've never used anything different but they work great for me, no issues in 2 years. I find them easy as pie to get in and out. YMMV.

Shoes: Pair of Scott Trail Shoes. Not a common shoe among riders on this board but they're high quality, firm, and held up great and the load.



Tone's L'axeman said:


> ^^^ cause the mans passionate about his pedals n shoes, thats gotta be a good thing.....


Sure why not!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Scott has a lot of cool stuff actually (clothes and bike gear)


----------



## WheelinOK (Sep 27, 2012)

Whatever came on my bike, becasue they're there
New balance minimus, because they're comfy. 

I'm probably so wrong, but I'm also a cheap a$$


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Free Agent sealed bearing BMX flats... With Emerica skate shoes that have an extra sticky sole. Hey, works for me!


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sidi Dominator Megas (I've got duck feet) and Shimano SPD's. Pretty standard stuff, but they're comfortable and they work.


----------



## sum1noc (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm using Teva Links shoes and MG-1 magnesium platform pedals. The Links work great & I got them for $63 on Amazon. I couldn't pass that up. The MG-1 for the price I couldn't go wrong. All together I spent $110. I am happy


----------



## sportsmed (Jun 4, 2012)

XT M785 trail pedals, and Shimano 87G shoes. 

This combo seems to work well for me, feet don't get too sweaty either. Riding is mostly intermediate/advanced trail. The larger platform on the trail version of the XT pedals makes a nice difference in finding the pedal again after clipping out.


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

Crankbros 50/50 flats and either Columbia trail shoe or an old pair of Vans


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Shimano SPDs with shimano M089 shoes. The pedals because they are relatively cheap and universally available. I bend pedals too often hitting rocks. 

I wear the shimano shoes because there are only two models of shoe that come in wide widths - a $300 sidi that is really a D width and the $120 shimano M089s that are an EE width. Too narrow and you will develop a neuroma between toes that starts out with a numbness and gets really bad. I got my neuromas from Scarpa T2 tele boots before the thermoformable liners came in.

I also use the shimano multiple release cleats instead of the single release cleats that come with the SPD pedals because I'm an old guy and don't want to break anything else.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

On my Gary Fisher Ferrous 29 (hardtail):
Time ATAC w/ Northwave Rebel SBS
They were both on sale - spent about $120 for the shoes and pedals together, both off of Chainlove. I tried easing myself into clipless via some soft soled Pearl Izumi's and a half platform half clipless Wellgo pedal, but that was NOT the way to go and will tell it from the mountain to anyone who is just getting into clipless. I wanted to go cheap, did some research, and was fortunate enough to find some great deals on the ATAC and Rebels. I use clipless on the hardtail because the terrain I ride on it makes it easier to take advantage of their benefits.

On my RIP9:
Diety Decoy w/ 510 Freerider
The Diety's aren't the lightest or thinnest on the market, but I found 'em for $50 and the pins are way sticky. The Freerider because of the simple lace up and 510's sticky as hell sole. Flats in general because I take more risks downhill with the RIP and appreciate the freedom. I can *almost* pedal as efficiently with this combo as with the clipless.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I ride Time ATAC's with Sette Element shoes. My dad brought me up on Times when I raced BMX as a kid so they are what I was naturally pulled towards when I went pedal shopping. Pricepoint had a good package deal with the ATAC's and Sette shoes for $100 so that's what I went with.
On the road I use Shimano 105's with Shimano R087 shoes.


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

Shimano M636's I have a set on my 29'er, my AM rig and my DH bike. Dang near bulletproof.

-E



Shimano M636 parts wanted......


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Deity Compound Pedals with Fox Ando or Five Ten Freerider shoes. I use the Ando's for racing since it's a lighter shoe, but the Freeriders are a little more stickier.

I do have a set of Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3's and Bontrager shoes that are collecting dust. I figure I'll use this combo IF I ever get a road bike...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

wmac said:


> What pedals and shoes do you ride with and why?


the pedals that came on my bike, and the shoes i had before i bought the bike.

the pedals are pinned platforms, but the pins aren't the cool replaceable kind.

the shoes would ideally be new balance 808ATs, but new balance quit making them years ago, so i am using 810s that are falling apart.


----------



## konamtbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

Black label flats. Gas pedal I think. And 5.10 impacts.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Eggbeaters both road and mtb - they're light, clear mud well, *always* release when I want them to (not like my old look and shimano pedals), easy to service, and I've only dabbed them on rocks a few times. 
No real profile to them. Oh, and no "up" side for entry.

Shoes - Shimano MT22 for mtb because they were on sale for like $20, and Carnac shoes for road use because they fit like they were made for me.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Crank Brothers Candy. I like that there is a bit of a platform, you can get in from either side, they're small and light, and they came with my bike. They're also pretty easy to get out of, but sometimes I fumble a bit getting in. 

Shoes - Shimano MTB something or other - whatever was on sale at Jensen when I went in there looking for shoes. I don't spend a ton on shoes as I'm pretty hard on them.


----------



## 1banger (Apr 12, 2012)

Shimano XT PD-M785 Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III. Have some eggbeaters also but with the softer Pearl Izumi's the XT's give better support.


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

Shimano m324 and shimano mt33. Just bought them today so have yet to try them. Bought the pedals so I have the option of clipless or flats


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 13, 2010)

3 sets of Time ATAC pedals and another set of the ATAC XS Titan in the mail from Chain love. Also run Time I-Clic pedals on my Road bike.
Currently using Bontrager RXL shoes.

Review: Bontrager RXL Mountain Bike Shoes - Bike Rumor


----------



## stencil (Nov 23, 2012)

Time ATACs with Specialized Comps. Love the float and need the foot correction of the Specializeds.


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Pedals: Currently a pair of Funn Viper II's, although they are feeling pretty worn and crunchy so have a pair of DMR Vaults on the way.

Shoes: A couple of pairs of Fox Default's (One pair in black, one pair in bright blue depending on how stealth I want to be or if I feel like mixing and matching haha). Animal friendly, super grippy and pretty long lasting. When they eventually die I will look into either the Teva Links or a pair of Five Ten Impacts.


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*Times!*

I've used times for about 15 years...hard to go wrong with them. Easy to rebuild and good mud clearance. Very tough against pedal strikes. I can't complain.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

DMR Vaults on my better bikes and cheapie plastics on my beater bike.

Been looking for a good deal on a pair of Teva Link Mids, but in the mean time, I've ridden with my steel toe work boots, $5 flip flops, and anything in between.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Flats: Wellgo MG1 and Teva Pinner shoes. I found the local trails in Colorado to be much more technical and rocky than the trails I rode in the Pac NW. I decided to give platforms a try to help with the extremely sudden dismounts I was experiencing in learning to negotiate the front range trails. Not wanting to spend an exorbitant amount of money in the move to new pedals and shoes, the Wellgos and Tevas fit the bill. They work well.

Clipless: Crank Bros Eggbeaters and Candies. For some reason, I never warmed up to the Shimano and VP SPD type pedals. I could never get them adjusted to my satisfaction to allow easy entry/exit. I noticed many of the local riders using the eggbeaters and decided to give them a try. They have worked well enough for me. For shoes, I have used a set of Shimano SH-M036 sport type of shoes. Again, they work for me. I have found that I do not necessarily need a cleat type shoe for the trails that I have been riding and prefer the comfort/practicality of a sport type shoe.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*Time atacs*

over ten years :thumbsup:


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> I'm running SPD Shimano 540's.. They have lasted a really long time. I keep thinking I need to upgrade due to how banged up they are, but they still work the same way as when I got them 7-8 years ago. Never any problems in dusty or muddy conditions. I'll replace with the same when the time comes.
> 
> As for shoe's, I am using Specialized Comp MTN.. I am having a little trouble with numbness in my toes on extended rides, I haven't narrowed down the problem yet, it could be shoe related or something else. I think I'll try Sidi Dominator 5 next time, but they are so expensive. I'd like to hear some other responses on shoes as well.


Sounds like you need to adjust you cleat position


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellgo MG-1s or Canfield Ultimates depending on which bike I'm on. Tennis shoes.

I have a persistent ankle injury that seems to be aggravated by riding clipped in.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

I have been using Times for over ten years. Bomb proof, set and forget pedals. I have never had a single issue.


----------



## T-Panic (Aug 14, 2010)

I currently ride with Crank Brothers Candy 2's and Specialized sport mtb shoes! After asking questions to all the mtb'ers I know they said definitely go with Crank Brothers. My brother had one pair of Shimano's pedals and he said he liked them so well he sold them with the bike they were on. I love my CB's pedals.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

T-Panic said:


> I currently ride with Crank Brothers Candy 2's and Specialized sport mtb shoes! After asking questions to all the mtb'ers I know they said definitely go with Crank Brothers. My brother had one pair of Shimano's pedals and he said he liked them so well he sold them with the bike they were on. I love my CB's pedals.


I'm a huge fan of the eggbeaters in particular. A recent muddy/fording/climbing/switchback filled ride really underscored this, as the riders with eggbeaters had no issues, and the guy with the shimano spd's couldn't get his to clip until he spent 20 mins fussing with them and cleaning them out.


----------



## Tackhammer (Dec 21, 2006)

Eggbeaters and some kind of Sette shoes. A buddy turned me on to the eggbeaters 5 or 6 yrs ago. 2nd set and I like them. Sette shoes cuz of the price. Seem to hold up ok.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Sidi Dominators and Shimano 535's. I have had those pedals forever. Bought em back in the late 90's and they have been on numerous bikes over the past 12-13 years. Basically a cheaper version of the 747 pedal which I have also used on numerous bikes. Not sure why but the 535's have been the best balance of retention and ease of clipping in and out so I usually end-up with them back on my bike, not because they are light and cool, but just because they work so well for me. The right pedal finally developed a little play and I ended-up rebuilding them this year. Lots of loose tiny little ball-bearings which were hard to find and harder to install. Pedals are working like a champ again though and just put them on a new niner build.


----------



## Ltdan12a (Jun 15, 2012)

Shimano SPD's since the early 90's... Most of my buddies are on Time's, but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger....


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

*2 kinds*

Either (Pimplite WRX) with normal shoes (tennis shoes light hikers like low top merrells, KEENs or something similar)









or egg beaters and Mavic Rush Shoes for workouts, more technical stuff, 


















Egg beaters are cheap and easy, the Mavic Rush shoes were about the cheapest shoes that fit and had a tightening ratchet which is great for mid trail adjustments as your shoes stretch/socks get wet, whatever... you can ratchet them down without getting off your bike. I figures out how cool that was on road and transferred it when I bought mountain bike shoes


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimano 520s with a 10 yo pair of Sidi Dominator 2s. I like Shimano b/c they are consistent, durable, and have a positive in/out. I have ridden Shimano knock-offs and a pair of Onzas (terrible!!) and farted around with EggBeaters...always end up back with the big S. For the shoes, love my Sidis, stiff, light, like the ratchet. Probably will get another pair when these die...if I can afford them!


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

On my trail bike Forte Converts, don't like them. Selling the bike so I'll worry about pedals on my next bike. On my DJer Crank Bros 50/50s.

I have 3 pairs of shoes for riding so far. Five Ten Freeriders which I've been using for over a year now. Five Ten Impact lows that I haven't worn yet, waiting for my next trip to the bike park. And I wear Vans when riding my DJer because the Five Tens are too sticky.


----------



## Cacapon (Jan 20, 2004)

Time ATAC that are 15 yrs old. Still work great


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Shimano XT trail and have 2 pair of shoes. Shimanos for more tech trails where I think I'll be doing some DH or uphill hiking over very uneven terrain. Sidi Spider in red for other times.


----------



## dokhan (Aug 11, 2012)

Shimano M530s. I can't find a reason to justify more expensive pedals than these.


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

CB Candies and Giro Privateer shoes


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

My CB eggbeaters died today. I already bought some CB mallets (got them for cheap new), since I am riding more aggressively .


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got a couple of pairs of old Atac Aliums which will least me a while yet. One started to come loose on the spindle during a ride the other day, just tightened the dust cap and it was fixed. Easy to service if you have to though.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Egg beaters, Lake sandals and Shimano M088's because they are the only shoes that i could find wide enough. When I don't clip in, I use Wellgo rat traps and New Balance hiking shoes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cerrogordo said:


> My CB eggbeaters died today. I already bought some CB mallets (got them for cheap new), since I am riding more aggressively .


Eggbeaters don't die. Just throw a rebuild kit at em.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

E13 lg1 when flat with five10s

Time xc6 when clipless with shimano m088


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> Eggbeaters don't die. Just throw a rebuild kit at em.


Wish it was true. I got them with an used 2009 Scott Scale 40 I bought in 2011. They already had a rebuild on them. I bought a rebuild kit last year too.

Today I was riding a technical downhill section of a trail and my right pedal hit a rock. This is the result:



















I am completely satisfied with them. Simply, it was their time to go.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cerrogordo said:


> Wish it was true. I got them with an used 2009 Scott Scale 40 I bought in 2011. They already had a rebuild on them. I bought a rebuild kit last year too.
> 
> Today I was riding a technical downhill section of a trail and my right pedal hit a rock. This is the result:
> 
> ...


I had that same kind of a failure. If you send them that pedal, they'll replace that spring. 
Probably be pretty cheap and you'll have a spare pair.


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

Had used Shimano 520's with cheap Shimano shoes for the last 6 years. Pedals were alright, shoes not so much. Just switched to Time ATAC Alium and Pearl Izumi X-Alp Enduro III. Wow, what a difference. Totally understand all the praise for these pedals. The shoes are light and so much stiffer, but wear like a sneaker and breath really well. I was mainly looking for a comfort improvement as my right knee has started bothering me. But I am also riding with more confidence now. Find myself taking more aggressive lines. Completely recommend Time ATACs! :thumbsup:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> I had that same kind of a failure. If you send them that pedal, they'll replace that spring.
> Probably be pretty cheap and you'll have a spare pair.


+1. Sent mine in (twice) well out of warranty and got them fixed free both times. :thumbsup:

Currently riding 2 pair of the eb 3's, one set of Ti's, and one set of candies with no further issues.

Shimano M225 and more recently Northwave extreme tech shoes.

Or flats with 5-10's for the big bike.


----------



## cerrogordo (Feb 3, 2012)

7daysaweek said:


> +1. Sent mine in (twice) well out of warranty and got them fixed free both times. :thumbsup:
> 
> Currently riding 2 pair of the eb 3's, one set of Ti's, and one set of candies with no further issues.
> 
> ...


I don't have any receipt or proof of purchase since they were already installed in an used bike I bought. Seems like I will have to find more info regarding their warranty.

Today I rode with the Mallets, they work well but the plastic casing of the flat pedal gets beat up pretty easy. I don't mind aesthetics, so this doesn't concern me. Bottom line, if you want your bike parts to look brand new and shiny, don't get them; if you don't mind dents and scratches, get them. They clip/unclip relatively easy and it is a plus to have a bit of support while riding.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Shimano PD-M520: paid $35 with cleats just to try out the whole clipless thing....between my abuse, pedal strikes, sand mud, a random piece of barb wire they seem indestructible

Lake shoes nothing special, cheap ebay buy to get me clipped in

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Riding my second pair of egg beaters now. They have a ton of slop in the axle and a lot of visible wear where they meet the cleat. great consistent pedal clipping in and out.
However they do occasionally release when the bottom of the pedal strikes a rock (usually during a technical step up) It's more a distraction than anything but annoying regardless.
I have used shimano's and other spd style in the past with better reliability than the egg's
Do the time's release on pedal strikes as well? If not I may try those next.


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Shimano MD520 and Botranger Solstice shoes. The pedals were cheap from Amazon and the shoes were available in my size at the LBS for $80. So far so good!


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Time atac alium because Time are the best duh and the atack aliums were the cheapest version.

I can't remember the exact shoes but some shimano something or other that were on sale.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I ride Straitline Lenoskys with Shimano AM-41 shoes...because both are awesome! 

God I hope straps don't come back...we got rid of them for a good reason.


----------



## darton23 (May 13, 2011)

Crank Brothers Candy 1 pedals because i am a semi poor college student and wanted a platform so i could ride to school with regular shoes. I received some money for Christmas so i purchased those pedals for 40 dollars new with cleats and bought Giro Carbide mtn bike shoes for $50, at REI with free shipping!!!

They have been working well together, i highly recommend them.


----------



## Heck08 (Aug 3, 2011)

Time X-Roc pedals and 510 Hellcats.... I love the feel and security of Time pedals and 510's are just comfortable and look cool!


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Shimano XT (2012's maybe?). They just work. Have always been a SPD person for MTBs, since the late 90s. Shoes I am currently using the Exustar carbon soled ones they had for sale on Nashbar last summer for ~$90. Very nice shoes for that price, maybe not worth the claimed $250 retail, but very nice for $90. We'll see how they hold up over time but in 6 months they've been great.


----------



## anewsetofwheels (Jan 22, 2013)

*Time*



celly said:


> Time ATAC when clipless because they shed mud better than any Shimano pedals I've used. Lots of shoes (Sidi are my faves, but also like my Lake, Specialized and Carnac through the years).
> 
> Lately, I've gone back to flats and have been running Deity Decoy pedals with Teva Links. Really digging that combo.


Hey there, this is my first time on the forum. I would have to agree that Time pedals are the go! I gave up on candy brothers and shimano spds and finally settled on Time ATAC because they're great in the mud, have easily adjusted stiffness settings and are maintenance free. I have them on all three bikes. Only downside would be that cleats are expensive to replace and they wear pretty fast.


----------



## The OLE Bagger (Jan 22, 2013)

XTR or go home. I only rde XTR components. That how I roll.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

5-10 Freeriders / Wellgo MG-1, B132

-or-

Various eggbeaters (2?) and Pearl Izumi X-Alp shoes.


----------



## whoodie (Apr 15, 2012)

Spank Spike on my TBLTc. HUGE improvement over previous (thick, heavy, Al platforms). With all pins installed, I'm glued to the pedals :thumbsup:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Been using the cheap plastic ones that came on the bike but recently I have been feeling the need to turn my shins in to hamburger meat so I ordered some Wellgo MG-1's 
I hope to hell my feat don't slip much because they look brutal. lol

Shoes I have been wearing are some old Puma Track spikes. 
They stick like hell on the plastic pedals. Will probably switch to skate shoes though.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

shimano/shimano.

never had any problems. 

still running 737 spuds on the 'cross...


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

carverboy said:


> Riding my second pair of egg beaters now. They have a ton of slop in the axle and a lot of visible wear where they meet the cleat. great consistent pedal clipping in and out.
> However they do occasionally release when the bottom of the pedal strikes a rock (usually during a technical step up) It's more a distraction than anything but annoying regardless.
> I have used shimano's and other spd style in the past with better reliability than the egg's
> Do the time's release on pedal strikes as well? If not I may try those next.


Time Aliums and the ROC series do not release on rock strikes, and are crazy reliable. The lighter XS pedals do release on rock strike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

For DH Pedals are Gusset. Thin and grippy and most importantly they are bright pink! I wear 5,10 Karvers My feet never slip off the pedals

For Trails and FR. Pedals are NRG Thin and light. and grippy for climbing. I wear Teva Links, More flexy than the 5.10s. I tried the Tevas for DH but they did not grip as well as the 5.10s

For Road. Pedals are Look KEO 2 max. Easy clip in and release. Shoes Specialized (very light and comfy)


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Always used SPDs as they work well for me.

I currently use XTR trail with Specialized MTB pro shoes. It's a stupid combo as the carbon soled shoes are so stiff that the extra cage on the trail pedals do nothing. When I first got the trails I had older more flexible shoes and it did help a little

I also have a set of XT race on my other bike. I don't notice much/any diff between the XT and XTR with the same shoes.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

This last year I rode the whole season on Keen sandals and Specialized LoPro pedals. On my Turner, Redline, Balfa and Slingshot.


----------



## Carter13 (Jul 30, 2012)

I ride DMR Vaults because I have size 14 feet. They are plenty wide enough and have great grip. I also use 5-10 impacts.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Snagged a set of tubro flat pedals from akacoke on here, cant wait to try em out.


----------



## Jeddz3 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Same*



Simpledesign said:


> Saint platforms and 510 Freeriders....no washers on the pins. Great feel and really sticky


Yeah same here. And I'm and old TNUC.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Time Atac Carbons, been riding 2 paris for about 3 years now, the cleats wear faster than SPD's but its a small price to pay.
No play, loads of float, positive engagement and very easy to unclip in an emergency. I put these pedals down 100% to fewer crashes as i can unclip 1 foot and dab or bail to feet rather than hitting the ground.

I ride Lake shoes usually but recenty got a pair of Dragon 3's, not impressed at all.... hanging out for Pearl Izumi X-projects which will hopefully be released soon.


----------



## arevuar (Jan 27, 2013)

Louis Garneau Montana and Shimano XT pedals


----------



## Blitz Cycle Works (Dec 31, 2012)

I was riding with the standard Crank Brothers eggbeaters. I just bought a set of the Candys and love them!! I find my cleat can locate the spindle better and engaging and disengaging have become more fluid. I dont feel any float or loosness like some complain about the spd's.


----------



## MiLi (Aug 23, 2008)

can i put some spacer between crank and pedal? pedal is CB Mallet Original: Crank Brothers Mallet 1 Pedals Review - BikeRadar i also ride Saint and love stability because of width foot position. how much spacer (millimeters) can i max use? thanks...


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i started with wellgo b124, and then gave the shimanos xtr pd-985 clipless a try and hated them. yes, great for climbing and i just didnt like them. then went to vp69 and they werent gripping enough. i went back to wellgo b124s. i love them, though they weight 376g. i am seriously considering the canfield brothers, crampon magnesium pedals at 282g


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Primo Tenderizer Bmx Pedals- wide platform, large pins, and bombproof enough to support this Clyde
Puma Liga- Flat grippy sole and fairly inexpensive


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Our family stable is outfitted with Crank Bros. across the board - multiple Eggies, Candies, Acids and Mallets. We rode Shimano for years but I got fed up with constant maintenance and lousy mud performance. CB's only need occasional rebuilds and otherwise fire and forget.

Shoes are Keen sandals if warm, Keen shoes if cool, and Lake boots if frigid.


----------



## Kirky1991 (Apr 21, 2013)

DMR V8s and Etnies Freights. Just because I can get away with it. I use the bike for commuting a fair amount so don't want to go down the route of SPDs. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB PBO (Apr 27, 2013)

Wellgo MG-1s. I like em.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Resurrecting for more recent data.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Since my post, I tried the Wellgo MG-1 and they were ok but thick as hell. 
Since then switched to VP 001's and like them a lit better. Better traction, lighter weight (not that I really care much about that) and about 50% thinner. Liked them enough that I when I got my single speed, I bought a set for it too. 

Didn't switch to skate style shoes though. I actually do fine with hiking shoes.


----------



## Osiris sky (Apr 29, 2013)

I just had a set of MG1s come apart on me. The pedal slipped right off the spindle. I'm trying the Saints as a replacement. The mg-1 pedals only had a couple hundred miles on them and only a few pedal strikes. :S


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

A pair of Animal BMX pedals and annpd pair of Vans skate shoes. Why? Because the pedals came on the rig I just bought and the shoes were in a box saved from before we moved. I also have a couple pair of midline Shimano clipless kicks and a pair of Mallet Cs, but I haven't got around to putting them on yet.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Wellgo MG-1s and one of the 20 pairs of Vans I own.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

bcriverjunky said:


> Wellgo MG-1s and one of the 20 pairs of Vans I own.


I ride in my vans when I forget my 510s. With the Crampons they grip just fine, but they flex like crazy and it hurts like hell when I whack my toe.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

been using the Straitline Defactos for a couple years now. 
I like em. Super grippy and massive. Im sure they're a little on the heavy side, oh well.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Some yellow/gold platforms and some old runners ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

Been riding SPD M540's for the last 6-7 years and they have been trouble free but I recently changed to flats a few weeks ago. Got some semi-generic ones from the LBS for $50, they have sealed bearings and replaceable pins. So far they have been fine but have only used them on the trail two times, otherwise its been around town use. Relearning how to ride without any sort of clip is strange because I've been riding with toe clips since the early 90's and clipless since 2000ish. Shoes make a difference with flats, my first trail ride was with some regular Teva shoes that look kind of like Chucks. I could feel pressure points on my feet so I snagged a pair of Teva Links for only $33 on Amazon and it made a big difference in how my feet felt for the second ride.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

I used to ride clipless, then switched to flats. My times improved and so did my climbs. My legs got stronger quicker on flats. Now I have two bikes. One bike has the canfield bros crampon magnesium, and the other has the cheap wellgo mg-1. If I had to do it all over again, I'd save the money on the crampon magnesium pedals and just get the wellgos. I can get like 6 pairs for the same price as one of the crampons. Yes the crampons are flatter and I don't hit rocks and roots as much, and yes they are a big bigger and lighter. But honestly after only three weeks of riding with the, the paint looked worn out and came off in places.... The pedals developed play and started leaking grease, and they developed an annoying creaking sound. I have had these pedals apart several times cleaning and regreasing ever since. Not my idea of what a $200 pedal should be. Have not had an issues with the wellgo mg-1's however. They can get beat up for all I care and fall apart. I'll just order another pair and still be way ahead of the crampons.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Ah crap, I just did a DH race again on my 530 clipless pedals yesterday...


----------



## xlash (Aug 6, 2012)

Clipless (check sig). Can't and will never go back to flats.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

The Honey Badger Pedals!!

I ride the Honey Badger Pedals, because Honey Badger doesn't give a $hit!!!


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*The Honey Badger Pedals!*


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Bike Doc said:


> View attachment 928938
> View attachment 928939


Wow, do those look stupid. To each his own I guess.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

PD-M520 on one bike, PD-M530 on the other one.

Dirt cheap and they do what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

kragu said:


> Wow, do those look stupid. To each his own I guess.


Kragu is the Ultimate!


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

I said they look stupid. I didn't say they don't work well. I've collected all of the info I need to make that statement, Mr. Faultylogic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

Pearl Izumi/Bontrager/Sidi shoes (soon to add Louis Garneau Winter shoes) on eggbeater 3s. Wife is using Candy 3s.


----------

